# 2000 vw 2.8l won't start



## bindhu (Apr 24, 2010)

the car was towed to the dealership. The technician tried for 3 days to find why it wasn't starting, there was no compression, first thought it was the oil pump, now says it is a carbon deposit buildup on the valves that keep them open. Oil pump would be under power train warranty ( less than 10 years and 100000 miles, same owner ) but not a valve cleanup, the bill would be 693 $. Any idea anybody?


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: 2000 vw 2.8l won't start (bindhu)*

Had this exact thing on my Aunt's 2003 with 100k miles on it. No idea what caused it, but it was a bitch to pull the head and fix. That sounds like a cheap out to me...


----------



## bindhu (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: 2000 vw 2.8l won't start (macosxuser)*

Thank you for your response, if i understand what you are writing, it could be more than the valve beeing dirty, could the head for instance, the warranty on the car expires on August 13th, i am almost at the end of its time.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2000 vw 2.8l won't start (bindhu)*

What were the compression test readings? Zero on all cylinders?


----------



## bindhu (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a good question, i wasn't told but i also didn't ask, but i will next time i go to the dealership, probably to pay and pick up the car which they have it since last tuesday noon.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (bindhu)*

Did the timing belt skip and bend the valves?


----------



## bindhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think so, the technician at the dealership would have told me i am sure. The timing belt, the waterpump, the thermostat and the rollers have all been changed at 50000 miles, the car has now about 78000


----------

